# 2004 sentra spec-v



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)




----------



## charliehustle (Jul 26, 2006)

*I Like that alot...*

How much did it run you? Did you add it yourself, a dealer, ...??

Thanks!


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

charliehustle said:


> How much did it run you? Did you add it yourself, a dealer, ...??
> 
> Thanks!



check out this site... Nissan Sentra Nismo Rear Spoiler payed basically $300. i installed it cuz it fit right into the stock holes for the wing.

You would have to use the template it comes with or the dealer could do it. I had the dealership paint mine. That was another $100.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice, but it needs more panda style. cf hood, lip, all that good stuff.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

Dustin said:


> nice, but it needs more panda style. cf hood, lip, all that good stuff.


 i used to have a cf hood and 18 inch gunmetal rims but i thought i was gonna sell it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

keep it stealthy playa! haha


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

dont like the wing....other than that its cool


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

RBI*04 said:


> dont like the wing....other than that its cool



hahahahaha..your like the only one ever to think that but who cares. its the nismo wing that goes to that car.


----------



## Squirrel_Meat (Sep 4, 2005)

sick brotha, i like it. i originally didnt like the nismo wing either but i had never seen it in a real pic, just the lame view the nismo page shows you. its good to see a good sized real pic of what it looks like. i like it quite a bit myself.


----------



## hohmanb (Aug 13, 2006)

car looks sweet man! i mean that has to be the best looking spec v i've seen in a long time. (i've got an 04 spec v white stock rims...basically the same exact car.) 

Anyhow...on the rear trunk lid, the nissan emblem in the center; is it rivited on there or is it the same adhesive as the sentra emblem?


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

hohmanb said:


> Anyhow...on the rear trunk lid, the nissan emblem in the center; is it rivited on there or is it the same adhesive as the sentra emblem?



NOT rivited....should pop right off.


----------



## hohmanb (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks--i appreciate the reply


----------

